

Edison's prediction of Kindle (1911) - nadvornix
http://www.paleofuture.com/blog/2011/1/18/edisons-predictions-for-the-year-2011-1911.html

======
Mithrandir
"In the year 2011 such railway trains as survive will be driven at incredible
speed by electricity (which will also be the motive force of all the world's
machinery), generated by "hydraulic" wheels."

